# Milford Trawlers update



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

The latest update to the website contains: 

Corrections to WESTFIELD M278, supplied by Jan Harteveld; modifications to the Milford ownership of the HOSANNA LT167. 

Further details of MARSHAL PAK (LT200), MARÉ (LT362) and ALMANDINE H415, kindly supplied by Gil Mayes and Barry Banham.

Photograph of NOGI LO49 aground in Galway Bay, supplied by Michael Muldoon, and a correct photograph of SAXMUNDHAM LT286 as ROTO GY22, from Steve Farrow.

Barry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*December 2010 update*

Gentlemen -

The latest update includes some corrections but also a number of transcripts of newspaper articles. 

I particularly recommend the story of a boozy night ashore at Clare Island, Clew Bay, Co. Mayo, which caused the skipper of the INDUSTRIA H14 more than one headache. The INDUSTRIA is also a new addition to the website, as she fished regularly out of Milford in the 1890s.

Barry


----------

